# Good computers for Age of Conan



## robfan2007 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ive been searching for good or great computer to buy that would be able to run the game "age of conan" very well

would this be one?


Operating Systems

* Windows Vista® Home Premium
* Windows Vista® Ultimate

Processors, Chipset & Memory

* AMD® Athlon™ 64 X2 5200+ Processor w/ HyperTransport and Dual Core Technology
* AMD® Phenom™ 9850 Black Edition Processor w/ HyperTransport and Quad Core Technology
* AMD® 790FX Chipset
* Up to 4GB Dual Channel DDR2 at 800MHz
* 4 dedicated SDRAM slots for Dual Channel DDR2 Memory

Graphics & Video

* Single Graphics Card
o 512MB ATI® Radeon™ HD3850
o 512MB ATI® Radeon™ HD3870
o 1GB ATI® Radeon® 3870 X2
* Dual Graphics Card
o Dual 512MB ATI® Radeon™ HD3870
o Dual 1GB ATI® Radeon® 3870 X2
* Connectivity
o Video Out 2x DVI
o With Dual Graphics 4xDVI

Storage

* Single Hard Drive
o 7,200 RPM - up to 32MB cache and 1TB storage
o 10,000RPM - up to 16MB cache and 300GB storage
* Optical Drives
o 20x Dual Layer CD-RW/DVD±RW
o Dual-Layer Blu-ray Reader

Networking

* Wired Connectivity
o Dual Integrated Gigabit Ethernet RJ-45

Audio

* 7.1/5.1 Digital High-Definition Audio (8 Channel)
* Connectivity Front and Rear
o 2x Auto-sensing headphone jack
o 2x Auto-sensing microphone jack

Peripheral Connections

* 8 Hi-speed USB 2.0 ports
* 2 IEEE 1394b (9-pin) port – Powered
* 1 E-SATA port

Case & Chassis

* Exclusive Alienware chassis design
* AlienIce™ 3.0 high-performance cooling
* Standard system lighting
* Optional AlienFX System Lighting
* Standard 750-watt Multi-GPU-approved power supply
* Tool-less front and side panels
* Height: 19.01”
* Width: 9.97”
* Depth: 25.02”



Thanks for help in advance!


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi, welcome to TSF. 

The specifications look fine to me, but I can't see how much RAM you've got (I can see it had 4 slots and it supports 4GB's, but not how much it has) 

I'm a little hazy about the graphics card as well. I can see 3 different cards. Which one are you going to get?


----------



## robfan2007 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome...!

What would you recomend memory wise and graphics wise for this computer to play age of conan on at least medium- to high settings


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Depends on your budget. Ram - I'd say 3-4 GB's (though, if you use 4, you won't see all of it) 

Vid Card - I'm not so sure about. I'll leave that to the experts :grin: 

Requirements for the game (for reference) 


> Required
> OS: Windows Vista/XP
> Processor: 3GHz Pentium IV
> RAM: 1GB RAM
> ...


----------



## robfan2007 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks this makes it alot easier 

Do you know if any of the cards listed for that computer are any good for age of conan though?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

No. I'm not up to scratch on my graphics cards specs.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Any of the Radeon HD38xx cards will run Conan. Obviously, the more expensive ones will run it better on higher settings.

Have you considered Intel instead of AMD for your CPU? This would mean a different motherboard, but the increase in quality would be worth shopping around for.

It might be better to move this thread over to the Hardware/Building forum, where we can go through all the components in your new computer and advise you on which are the most compatible, best value for money, best for future upgrades, etc. It looks like your list is for a prebuilt system, which will limit your options. Let us know if the advice already given is enough or if you'd like to be moved to Hardware to go into more detail.


----------



## robfan2007 (Jun 5, 2008)

How very kind of you to offer to go into such detail! I would not want to bother you as im sure there are plenty of other people with more important questions and what not 

But if you insist I will not decline any additional help to maximize my new computers potency though im sure with the advice given the one listed there which you seem to approve would be adequate enough for my desires heh...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Is the computer you've listed the specs for an Alienware? If it is, then it will be good build quality and capable of playing Conan and other similar modern games, but you can probably build the same machine for less money yourself.

Some of the parts look like they are options. For example, 2 CPUs and 4 graphics cards are listed. Do you have a link to the website so we can look at the full specs? Also, give us a price limit so we can put together a good balanced system without any bottlenecks and enough headroom for future upgrades.

Are there any features that you must have, like lots of SATA connectors, Firewire ports, dual monitors, etc or are you just looking for a good gaming system?


----------



## robfan2007 (Jun 5, 2008)

http://www.alienware.com/product_de...aspx?SysCode=PC-AURORA-R5&SubCode=SKU-DEFAULT

And price limit I would say is 1500$ or less 

And yes it is an Alienware

And Im only really looking for a good gaming system I have a good monitor keyboard mouse and all that jazz including speakers Just a good CPU that can play powerful games on either the max or near the max settings graphics wise


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

From the Alienware list of options for the Area-51 PC, I would go for the following.

OS: Vista Ultimate (make sure you get the Vista CD if it's preinstalled, this will be vital if you run into problems later)
CPU: Phenom 9850 quad-core
RAM: 4GB, dual-channel DDR2 800MHz
Graphics (single card): 1GB Radeon 3870X2
Hard drive: 300GB Velociraptor SATA2, 10000RPM, 16MB cache (they only offer a single hard drive, I would have preferred 2 smaller drives)
Optical drives: 20X Dual-Layer Burner (DVD±RW) (again, they only offer a single optical drive and no choice of brands. 2 would be much better)
Monitor: 20" Samsung 2053BW widescreen. Native resolution: 1680x1050. Response time: 2ms
Before purchasing, get the full PSU details from Alienware. This is the most crucial part of any system and they only list the basics for it. It has 4 +12V rails (18/18/18/16 amps), 750W, 80% efficiency.


Total: $1674 for a mid-range computer.

You could get it down below $1500 by going for cheaper options within their range, but the selections I've made are nothing special for a gaming computer, so going lower would reduce performance and leave you disappointed.

The options for this computer are very limiting. In my opinion you would get better value for money by building it yourself or choosing another company to buy from.


----------



## robfan2007 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hmmm allright...I dont think I could build one so do you have any ideas on where to buy a better one perhaps?


----------

